# 2005 Altima Startup Problem



## MrDavid (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi have a 2005 Altima (2.5 Liters, Automatic Transmission) and I recently had an issue starting it up. The starter cranked but engine won't turn over. After trying about 14 times, it finally cranked up and there was a bit of smoke that came out of the exhaust.

The same thing also happened 3 weeks after I bought it brand new. I've already had to replace the alternator a year ago. Does this sound like another costly repair? I don't know when the same thing may happen again and cannot trust the reliability of this car.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

-David


----------

